# CAI causing me to Stall During Idle.



## H-Town Duke (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello all,

Just as the title says.. my car seems to be stalling due to the new CAI that has been installed.

the car drives great, i can feel the difference but when i come to a stop, or start the car it bogs down, and wants to die.

I'm not noticing any Vacuum leeks, but the CAI unit is new. brand new from Summit. its the Spectre model, for a 2005 GTO

any ideas? car has 60k miles, was bone stock tell they CAI install.


Any idea / help is much appreciated.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

i would check the intake, check the connection to the Mass airflow sensor (MAF), and check to see if the filter is oily and may have gotten on the MAF.
That would be my starting point, then i would replace the stock air box and see if anything changes. Good Luck!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Check good for vac leaks. I would disconnect the battery cable
for about a minute to reset the computer.

Larry


----------



## H-Town Duke (Feb 29, 2012)

okay, so here is what i have tried.

After the initial install i Drove the car for one day about 50 miles, by the time i got home, it was still acting up so i went and got a New Mass air sensor. Auto zone. no good.

Checked for vacuum leak. no leak. everything is a good strong fit.

when i installed the Cold air, i disconnected the battery, and made sure that the computer reset after changing to the new mass air sensor.

now after all this, i have a check engine light coming on, i think its from the new sensor, and should go off tomorrow after driving and the computer picks up on the changes.


any more advice?mad::confused



what I'm noticing is when i start the car, and its begins to idle, it will damn near just die. like its being starved of air. i took the air filter off to see if it was bad, but it does the same thing with out the filter on...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Check the code.

I know this sounds stupid, but is the MAF facing the right direction?


----------



## H-Town Duke (Feb 29, 2012)

Yup sure is.

I'm fallowing the Flow direction as stated on the MAF its self. 
Its facing twords the engine, Away from the Air filter.
( exactly how it was prior to the CAI install )


on another note, i have been told by a few gear heads that i could have messed up a wire on the MAF sensor wiring, that actually plugs into mass air sensor its self.

so today at lunch time, i'm going to pull the connector out from the MAF and see if any of the wires seem to be loose, or have bed connections.

i don't have access to a multimeter at the moment, but i will this week end.

Does anyone know what the volts should be from the wire harness to the MAF sensor??


Regards,

H-Town Duke :seeya


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Get some MAF cleaner, carefully clean the sensor and then put you stock air box back on. Pull the neg. terminal to reset the code and you should be fine.


----------



## H-Town Duke (Feb 29, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> Get some MAF cleaner, carefully clean the sensor and then put you stock air box back on. Pull the neg. terminal to reset the code and you should be fine.




and turn the Spectre CAI into a nice paper weight right?

way ahead of ya....


dont understand why this has been such a hassel..

i have installed 4 CAI's, 03/05/06 mustangs, and now a 05 GTO.
all were perfect installs but the GTO.

i'm at a loss of words to describe the aggravation i have.


----------



## H-Town Duke (Feb 29, 2012)

So here is what the people at Spectre had to say.


Hi Harrison,

The problem with the stalling may be that the maf sensor is grounding to the body through the heat shield and interrupting the signal to the computer occasionally. Try insulating the bolt that secures the heat shield to the body. If you have any other questions you can contact me at the number below.



Respectfully,

Guy Smith /Tech support-R&D-Engineering




I'm going to go by auto zone, and get some rubber washers, and a better bolt and see what happens.

The self tapping screw the kit came with to hold the heat shield to the body must be the wrong part... Thanks Spectre!... :shutme


----------



## H-Town Duke (Feb 29, 2012)

well, the culprit was a bad battery. 

Brand - Optima Red top.
Age- dated 2008
old battery was pushing 12.1 volts at a 65% charge.

New Duralast battery gave my car a solid start.
No idle issue.


one thing is weird though.. i turn my a/c on max ( i live in Houston taxes, its freaking already hitting high 80's.. ) and the car bogs down...

*what would cause that? maybe a bad Alternator?*


----------

